# Film for Polaroid 360 Land Camera?



## mo_tography

I found myself fortunate enough to be given a Polaroid 360 Land Camera today, and was wondering if anyone knows of a good site to purchase film for this. I know it's hard to find film for such cameras anymore, but I figure someone must sell reliable film still.


----------



## compur

Color film:
Fujifilm USA | FP-100C Color Instant Film : Overview

B&W film:
Fujifilm USA | FP-100B Black & White Instant Film : Overview

And, you'll need the correct batteries for the camera:
The Land List -- Battery FAQ


----------



## mo_tography

Thank you.


----------



## djacobox372

If you're handy you can convert a polaroid land camera to a standard graflok back.  This will let you use standard 4x5 film carriers.

Here's an example with a back from a speed graphic:


----------

